# lunar....too many problems to mention



## 96124 (Aug 25, 2005)

LUNAR...... Bought a new Lunar Champ H591 in march......Nothing but a nightmare...Several repairs in 5 months, from door locks, rubbish table fittings to mega on board water problems. A part from the flooding of the van when it was full , the water tasted of chemicals. They flushed it twice. fitted whale filters but still not right. Eventually they decided to strip all the water pipes out of the van and replace them.....I wasnt happy to say the least.  New van and cant drink the water..its not good. By now we had a new motorhome that had spent most of its life backwards and forwards to the dealers. Infact apart from 2 weekends it was at the dealers more than our drive..What a joke. The water problem soon returned after a weekend at pickering traction rally.. Fully fitted with new water pipes and still a chemical taste. Ohhhh said the dealer.....hmmmmm maybe its the water tank!!!!!!!! lets have it in for another repair....... :evil: ............ Now im definatley not a happy customer.... BUT that was as good as it gets.....ANOTHER REPAIR.....After lots of shouting and making them aware that i wasnt happy and not having another repair doing to the now hated motorhome i decided that enough was enough. Several phone calls later to solicitors,consumer rights,trading standards,citizens advice and watch dog i drove the motorhome back to the dealer and demanded a replacement.........OH dear !!!!!! they didnt want to do that.... so i told them that i would get watch dog to contact them along with the national newspapers.....They conflabbed with Lunar and i left the van and log book behind.....eekkkkkk.. Im not sure where i got the strength from to be so demanding...... Well that was 3 weeks ago now and i have today just took delivery of a new Lunar Champ H591 on a 55 reg with an engine upgrade as a GOODWILL gesture....WOW arent they good after all the problems and money theyve cost me.....But it doesnt end there....The immobiliser doesnt work on this new one SO the dealer will have me on the door step again in the morning......Heres to happy carefree motorhoming.....Im just dying to get out there in it and drink the water....All i can say is that they like to take your money but the after sales service from the dealer and lunar has been terrible to say the least.


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Phew BEVNGED

You stood your ground and used the law to get your point across.

I hope the replacement is up to scratch soon, and bloody well done for making the dealer put it right.

Dave


----------



## 88962 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Bevnged
Sorry to read about your problems and hope they're soon sorted. We too went to Pickering Traction Rally - first traction rally for us and thoroughly enjoyed it  especially the ride into Pickering in the trailer pulled by an antique tractor, for fish and chips ( oh !! we do live dangerously).
Hope your troubles are soon behind you and here's to happy motorhoming


----------



## 89630 (Jun 1, 2005)

We have a Lunar Champ A670R and have the same water problem, we found by running water off all the taps, kitchin, and bathroom it seems to solve the problem.

We also need a new freash water tank as the cap doesn't screw on the one fitted., a problem if you fill up before you travel. The dealer has had this problem since June and still awaiting delivery of a tank.

Lunar really need to sort this out and the serive given to the dealers and us the final customer, 

LL


----------



## 96124 (Aug 25, 2005)

Well Well Well you will never guess where the NEW replacement motorhome is now...Yep less than 24hrs since delivery its back at the dealers. Immobiliser not working. Fuel gauge not working. Speedo registers 10mph when stationary and the wrong bloody awning fitted . Do these dealers get anything right..GGGRRRRRR !!!!!!!!!!! Back to work tomorrow so another week wasted...


----------



## 89309 (May 19, 2005)

Lunar are not the only one's with crap service.

It seems that just about every make has these kinds of problems except Hymer as Hymer owner are very quick to tell you and I agree.

It's about time ALL motor home maker especially British one's took note of how Hymer UK run their business and copied it.


----------



## 90188 (May 1, 2005)

Even Hymers have problems (I speak from personal experience) but in my own case they were sorted out by Hymer AG.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I wanted a new back bumper for my A520 - trying since middle of June . . I've given up now & will make do with the one I've got.
I Wish there was some justice after laying out hard earned £££.
I sincerely hope you get it all ok before too long.
"Lunar aftersales service" - don't get me started it'll only get my blood boiling again.


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

I wonder who they will sell your problem motorhome to? I doubt they will scrap it!!
Mike


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

*Lunar Problems*

We bought a Lunar A630 in April and had our fair share of problems as mentioned elsewhere on this forum, briefly
New water pump fitted, to cure lack of pressure
Mod done to waste tank (breather pipe fitted) to help water run out of sinks
New oven fitted, previous one only had one setting, Low
Water leak from window cured, Simple adjustment of catch.
Now after 5 months of ownership and just come back from a 3 week trip to Europe we are very happy with the MH. All of the repairs were carried out quickly and efficiently by dealer Davan in Weston Super Mare and with no help from Lunar in Preston who told me bluntly to stop ringing them directly to complain and to complain to the dealer!
Persevere with it chase Lunar and dealer up CONSTANTLY and it will be worth it in the end.
Good Luck


----------



## 96124 (Aug 25, 2005)

*NEW LUNAR STILL AT DEALERS*

Believe me i wont give up !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ididnt take delivery of the NEW champ H591 after the dealer repaired the faults...... What faults? it didnt have any so they say. The fuel gauge WAS working so i rang Fiat and asked for the job sheet......hmmm guess what ??? faulty parts replaced. The immoblizer wasnt working too but i aint got any evidence of that as the dealer repalced that out of GOODWILL as a precaution.. yeah !!!!!!!!! The awning that i ordered is out of stock for 3 months and the other was fitted as an error..Just a mistake but will be recified as soon as new stock arrives.....Then i rang the Black horse to discover that i was still paying for the old motorhome that they have up for sale on their forecourt for 28k.....Hmmmmm boiling, well just a bit i was more like something from a horor movie. I took myself off to the solicitors to let them to deal with the lovely dealer . I met up with Eric the MAN FROM LUNAR at York rally, ohh he knew who i was. Explained to Eric what was what and why i still hadnt took delivery of the NEW motorhome. He didnt seem to be a happy man and told me that he would be visiting my dealer on the monday morning to get them sorted out ..My dealer was at York rally and i must admit i did tell people what problems that i was having with them. I think a few by passed their pitch. Anyway Eric caught up with me later and took me to meet another dealer in the north east and we decided that once My dealer is sorted out that i would transfer my motorhome dealings over to them. The new dealer was horrified to hear the story or so he said..... WHO do u use and believe now. Before going to the solicitors tynevalley had sent me 2 letters asking me to collect the van without any further delay but i must admit since then i have heard nothing..... Hopefully i will receive a letter this week from my soliciors telling me whats happening. I KNOW THAT THE DEALER HAS HEARD FROM THEM AS I RECEIVED A LETTER FROM BLACK HORSE SAYING THAT THE CREDIT AGREEMENT HAD BEEN ALTERED BY THE DEALER..wow !!!!!!! does this mean that iam now NOT paying for something that i DONT OWN.... wtg. 6 months of pooh and still no motorhome on my drive but i wont have it here until I KNOW it all works and if not that i have the choice of getting my money back...Well folks i aint had a holiday yet this year so im off to Turkey 10 th Oct Hmmmmm i think the dealer should pay for that for all the crap hes dealt us ......... Oh and GOOD BLOODY LUCK to the poor sod who buys the old one from his forecourt GGGRRRRRRRRR......I do hope who ever it is decides to contact the last owner.....


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

*Lunar Problems*

BEVNGED Good luck with yoursolicitors and I hope you enjoy your holiday in Turkey. I never got to speak to Eric from Lunar, only his secretary and he had told her to tell me that Carver had a mobile engineer who would come TO ME to fix my faulty oven (since replaced) and everything would be ok. 
That's good I replied! I did not think Carver would come out and fix another manufacturers/competitors oven! A long silence followed .........Ah, I will tell Eric.
Eric is SOLELY responsible for the CHAMP range HIS team back in Preston (technical dept at Lunar) have never seen a Champ A630.

I am now wondering what is happening at Lunar with the Champ range as I was in my dealers yesterday and saw on the front a familar looking motorhome. It was advertised as NEW for 2006, it was identical to my A630 the ONLY difference being a Burgandy color interior trim, different handle on bathroom door and a white color coded front bumper.
No reference to LUNAR or Champ it was called HOME CAR A63 at £33k


----------



## 88789 (May 9, 2005)

just a point on the water taste, i had this in my auto-sleeper nuevo, but i found that when filling the tank after a week or two of it standing idle i just run the taps for about a minute, seems that some water is trapped in the pipes and over time if not in regular use can impart a funny taste. like i say it is easily run off.


----------



## 89499 (May 25, 2005)

Hi BENVGED

Just been reading your sorry tale...........thanks for sharing it with us.......it sure does make interesting reading................ it is outrageous to be treated in this way and all credit to you for facing up to the challenge, but no amount of goodwill makes up for the hassle and loss of use, etc. unless of course they massively discounted a m/h for you, even then this wasn't in your plans when you agreed the sale, and the loss of hols and wknds........not to mention your blood pressure! 
I just know I couldn't live without a m/h and once your problems are sorted, I'm sure you'll be hooked like the rest of us. 

Happy hols in Turkey and I will be a lot more wary when buying my next m/h.


----------



## 96124 (Aug 25, 2005)

Hi DJP...i saw the homecar too...same as champ range , maybe they have had to change the name in order to sell them lol...Still no progress in my motorhome problems but hey its gotta be sorted one day i suppose. Will update when i hear anything.


----------



## 96124 (Aug 25, 2005)

Guess who took delivery of their new motorhome today ?????? Yep us !!!!!! yippieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.....Going to try it out at Naburn Lock York for Firework weekend.....Cant wait !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

*LUNAR*

Good Luck.
I hope it is as good as ours is now. Let us know how you get on!


----------

